# Any Reason To Keep My Lantern Style Tp Holder?



## Pinresto (May 17, 2015)

When I bought my SB9 it came with a QCTP and lots of holders. I've never used my lantern tool post. I was thinking about putting it on ebay. Is there any reason I should keep it? Does it do anything better than the qctp?


----------



## mzayd3 (May 17, 2015)

I recall seeing a post here somewhere that made use of the lantern style to make radii.  It's the old school radius attachment.


----------



## MozamPete (May 17, 2015)

I have seen some comments that the older tool post are more ridged than the QCTP and can be better at difficult parting operations where more rigidly is an advantage


----------



## chips&more (May 17, 2015)

That’s a very good question to ask. I can recall the lantern, the 4 way indexing thing and then came along the QCTP. I have all three. But only use the QCTP and can’t recall ever needing anything else. But then, I suppose that odd ball set-up could come alone and so I keep the other stuff. Now, if only I could find the things! I guess one reason would be if you decide to sell the lathe. You could re-install the lantern and keep the QCTP…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 17, 2015)

mzayd3 said:


> I recall seeing a post here somewhere that made use of the lantern style to make radii.  It's the old school radius attachment.


randyc posted that.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 17, 2015)

Pinresto said:


> When I bought my SB9 it came with a QCTP and lots of holders. I've never used my lantern tool post. I was thinking about putting it on ebay. Is there any reason I should keep it? Does it do anything better than the qctp?


There are potentially tight turning requirements where the lack of bulk of the lantern tool post would be a benefit.  I would keep it.  If you sell it, you may run into one of those situations where you would pay ten times your sales price.


----------



## LEEQ (May 17, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand, you are thinking about selling tools? While I mull that thought over, you and the lathe will part ways some day. The next fellow will like every original piece that is still with it. So + 1 on keep it for future sale of the lathe.


----------



## Pinresto (May 17, 2015)

Fair enough. I have three lantern tool posts and 3 sets of tool holders. I'll keep the original set and sell the rest on ebay. I'm moving overseas next month and trying to lighten the load of anything that I'll never use. Funny thing is I'm also buying all the tools I might want. I've bought far more than I've sold. It's a good way to convince the wife I need to buy everything on my extensive wish list. Tools cost more money where I'm going. I'm actually saving money by buying everything on my wish list. Just think of all the shipping costs I'm saving


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2015)

i rarely sell tools, and i have at least 2 of everything.
hell, i've given more tools out to people who can use them, than i have sold.
i usually get tools/tooling/machines at a discount, so selling them usually is not a consideration.
i horde


----------



## LEEQ (May 17, 2015)

I do like excuses at least strong enough to get by the boss I hope your cool old iron makes it back to the states, maybe with some old European iron smuggled along to keep it company.


----------



## kd4gij (May 17, 2015)

What! Selling tools? I hope it isn't catchey.


----------



## eeler1 (May 17, 2015)

last lathe I bought came with the lantern mounted in the compound and the tool holder installed upside down.   I took it off the compound, but left the toolholder in the lantern.  Whenever I see it I wonder what bizarre operation the p o was doing.  Something that likely he couldn't with a qctp.

Or maybe it was a joke?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> last lathe I bought came with the lantern mounted in the compound and the tool holder installed upside down.   I took it off the compound, but left the toolholder in the lantern.  Whenever I see it I wonder what bizarre operation the p o was doing.  Something that likely he couldn't with a qctp.
> 
> Or maybe it was a joke?



lol,
When i bought my Shenwai 12x36 lathe, the PO had ground some HSS blanks into some pretty strange shapes- not in a good way.
it was obvious he didn't know the first thing about sharpening tool bits


----------



## gr8legs (May 17, 2015)

As someone who just upgraded from an Atlas 12x36 to a Clausing 1500 I would definitely keep at least one lantern-style toolholder for when you sell lathe #1, and store it somewhere you can find it.

I changed out the Atlas's lantern-style for an Aloris AXA long ago and misplaced the original toolholder sometime in the intervening years. I kept the Aloris to use on the new lathe but lacking the lantern-style toolpost on the lathe I sold cost me more in resale value than I would have made if I sold it.

Stu


----------



## Old Sneelock (May 17, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> lol,
> When i bought my Shenwai 12x36 lathe, the PO had ground some HSS blanks into some pretty strange shapes- not in a good way.
> it was obvious he didn't know the first thing about sharpening tool bits


Hi I'm a new member so I'm not familiar with everyone yet. I have a small shop with just a SB 9, drill press, grinders, and hand tools. I moved three years ago, retired a year and half ago, and finally got my lathe up and running about two months ago. 
I worked as a machinist when I was younger and like to go to garage and estate sales where I pick up tools whenever I can. I'm always surprised at how many drill bits and lathe bits I pickup that are sharpened in bizarre ways.


----------



## Smithdoor (May 17, 2015)

Put in a draw for day you need a narrow tool post for limited space
I will have to use the lantern tool post ever few years ever one time making 100 parts

Dave


----------



## randyc (May 17, 2015)

Never, never get rid of that lantern tool post.  Scroll down a way in the following thread to see how the lantern can be mounted more rigidly on the compound than _any _QCTP.  Note that the normal Armstrong tool holder is not used:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...-holding-cutting-tools-on-small-lathes.32266/

Using the lantern to turn a radius is shown in the post below.  You can't turn radii smaller than about 3 inches using this method with a QCTP - the lantern can go down to zero radius:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/contouring-with-manual-machine-tools.34305/#post-289958

As noted by others, using the various tool holders in the lantern tool post allows "sneaking" the cutting tool into obscure places.  Rather than getting rid of that lantern tool post, I'd be watching eBay to accumulate a full set of tool holders for it (one of these days I'm going to need that LH turning tool that I'm missing


----------



## pilotlarry (May 22, 2015)

Another reason to keep the lantern post; there are times when using a follower rest that a QC or other offset block type holder will position the cutting tool too far left to allow the follower to do its job.  The lantern can always be positioned to work correctly with the follower rest.


----------



## wa5cab (May 23, 2015)

Two things come to mind at which the lantern style tool post is either better or will work whereas the QCTP will not.

Boring bar holder.  If you have the boring bar holder add-on for the lantern, it will be stiffer than a boring bar holder on a QC.

One specialty tool that you can buy is a ball and radius turner.  The one that I have and two others that I have seen all have Armstrong style mounting shanks.  While you can certainly make a QC tool holder deep enough for the Armstrong, to use it with an AXA (which I assume is what you have) you must move the QCTP over flush with the left edge of the compound.  Which isn't where you normally want it.  But the lantern holder can sit in the center.


----------



## GarageGuy (May 23, 2015)

I upgraded to a QCTP and never looked back.  It was such a dramatic improvement, I could hardly believe it.  Sold all my lantern style tools and holders on eBay, and that cash paid for half the cost of my new QCTP.

GG


----------



## Old Iron (May 23, 2015)

If I were you I would get a nice oak board and make a nice holder to mount on the wall. I didn't get one with my 13" S.B. but it took a while to get the all of ebay and that's what I did with mine. You never have to many tools.

Paul


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 1, 2015)

Keep it,  JUST BECAUSE...........BLJHB.


----------



## bfd (Oct 18, 2016)

yes , its an antique and someday your heirs will write hobby machinist and ask what this is, just kidding. someday you might find a need for it. fishing sinker ,door stop, putting in a box of tools for a newbie he will like it.  bill


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 1, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with having various (left, right, straight, boring ("V"), cutoff/grooving ("blade" holder), knurling (with interchangable wheels) what I see most are calling "lantern" (that we called "rocker"), provided that they set up on center in this hobby type Machinist environment for a "garage" lathe (yada)...having said that; Most of them have been replaced by the 80's and 90's but I could never bring myself to pitching them in the scrap/chip hopper....I prefer Aloris and KDK with KDK my favorite.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 1, 2016)

FYI
I put mind in to bottom of draw and use it about ever  10 years
It is handy to have for that job
The rest of time I use Aloris


Dave


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 1, 2016)

Just keep it, They just look  cool setting on the shelf.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 2, 2016)

If you keep it, you may never need it.  If you deep six it, you will.


----------

